# NTLM authentication.

## batfoot

Hi all.

I have noticed a lot of posts regarding NTLM authentication with Gentoo and proxies. The main problem being that if your proxy server is NTLM you can't get out using wget or emerge.

Is there anyone out there that knows NTLM enough to be able to help?

If you set your browser proxy you can get out to the internet no problem. However emerge or wget doesn't work. 

There is an authentication package called ntlmaps which get be emerged but I can't figure out how to set it up. The page doesn't give much info

http://ntlmaps.sourceforge.net/

If someone could please help that would be great.

Thanks alot.

Best Regards,

Craig

----------

## rihhi

Hi Craig.

I've had the same problem with ntlmaps.

I found the server.cfg in /etc/ntlmaps and changed the following parameters:

PARENT_PROXY:192.168.1.1

PARENT_PROXY_PORT:8080

NT_DOMAIN:my.domain

USER:username_for_proxy

PASSWORD:password_for_proxy

After that I had to change the proxy settings in my /etc/wget/wgetrc

http_proxy = http://127.0.0.1:5865/

ftp_proxy = http://127.0.0.1:5865/

Then I simply started ntlmaps in the background by typing

ntlmaps &

Now emerge and wget are working like a charm  :Very Happy: 

kind regards

dirk ...

----------

## batfoot

Hi Dirk,

I got it working too! Thanks for that. I wasn't changing the wgetrc file previously.

All good now though  :Smile: 

Thanks for that.

Craig

----------

## rihhi

Hi Craig,

glad I could help  :Very Happy: 

dirk ...

----------

